# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Spent some time in the Swamp for Easter!

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Saturday morning we headed to the Santee Cooper River, I had quite a load to haul along with 3 people. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We had a really hard time finding a camping spot this time out. As I have said in this past, this is not the typical camping most of you are used to. We covered close to 20 miles up river to find a suitable spot. I was having such a difficult time I even eventually hiked in off the river where I discovered this beautiful meadow. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I finally settled on this spot that had a tarp covered greenhouse permanently left behind. This is public property and camping is not regulated.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

There was also either a dog pen or a hawg pen in the camp.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is where the boat was docked for the remainder of the weekend.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We were positioned on the confluence of the Wataree and Congaree Rivers, which merge to make up the Santee River. So... kind of on 3 rivers at once! Check out the view~!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Here is camp headquarters!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Some of the wildlife we encountered...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Two I have never seen before...
An albino freshwater clam? Ours are usually brown?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I have no idea but will be looking this guy up?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I did a little fishing from the bank at camp....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The bait.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The Catch. The fiance was qick to net net him or I'd of probably lost him.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A few more from around camp....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Old GI

Santee has great fishing, fer shur!

----------


## Sourdough

Very Nice, Thanks

----------


## Rick

Fiance?! Well, congratulations there big guy. 

I don't know about your clam but the other guy is a Hellgramite. It turns into a Dobsonfly. It can bite the pee waddin's out of you too if it takes the notion. They aren't poisonous but they can hurt. They make a great fish bait, though.

Thanks for the pics!!! Looks like a nice time.

----------


## crashdive123

Great pics.  Thanks.

----------


## finallyME

Nice fish!  Looks like you had a great time with your family.  :Smile:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks all! Thanks Rick for enlightening me on the Hellgramite, never seen one but since you described it, I do recall an artificial bait that resembled this thing! For the record that fish is my largest Channel from the banks of Santee, I usually catch all blues.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Now, that all the gear is in and the fish is dressed out soaking in milk. The plan is to first write down what I needed and didn't have and if it wasn't useful consider putting it in the reserve box. I see a alot of trips like this summer!

----------


## hunter63

Great pic's, thanks for bring us along.

----------


## Aurelius95

Very cool.  Looks like you had a good time.  How long did it take to go 20 miles with 3 people and fully loaded boat?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Aurelius95,

It doesn't take long. The motor has been tuned to the boat and is 10hp over the rating for the boat. Loaded down I am still running 40mph. The boat is very lightweight.

----------


## Camp10

Great pics CS!  Looks like it was a great trip.

----------


## randyt

awesome good time!!!!!

----------


## Justin Case

Very Cool !   :Smile:

----------


## RCKCRWLER

Congrats and thanks for the great pix!

----------

